
Platoon of Driverless Trucks Test Cooperative Adaptive Cruise Control - SQL2219
http://monetarywatch.com/2017/03/platoon-driverless-trucks-test-cooperative-adaptive-cruise-control-cacc/
======
SQL2219
video

[http://www.sgvtribune.com/business/20170308/video-were-
those...](http://www.sgvtribune.com/business/20170308/video-were-those-
driverless-trucks-on-the-110-freeway)

